# VIT result out!!!



## girish.g (May 2, 2009)

just checked out the VIT website and the results are out almost a week before the expected date.
i got 7353 rank and counselling date june 10th. 
any idea if i could get electronics and telecommunication without any donation and stuff?


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 3, 2009)

Nopes. You wont. You may get some crap stream. But your donation amount would be less, if thats any consolation.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 3, 2009)

sh!t. *25571* rank. This time was BAAAAD.


----------



## rajeshjsl (May 3, 2009)

15749

Ma bad too !

Last year the last rank to get into vit was 20821 and thats true . Btw this time too much students .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 3, 2009)

After reading into *www.bits360.com/forum/truth-about-vit-t1958.html I think I'm glad I got that rank actually.

I DO hope to get Amrita University though.


----------



## girish.g (May 3, 2009)

dude Amrita University!! no way. its strict vegetarian there.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 3, 2009)

> There may be routine cheks on your mobile phone. The pro chancellor may ask to c ur cell ,
> search it , if found any obscene msgs or pix , ur parents will be called.My frend had his
> gf's msg n the registrar called up his father that he has msgs from his gf. LOOOL.


----------



## Coool (May 3, 2009)

They are fooools!! My frnd caught with a N73 phone..They asked does it has cam? He said no.. He turned the phone and found nothing and given it to my frnd..
Actually its not even his phone..Its his frnds one


----------



## INS-ANI (May 4, 2009)

Another story of a VITIAN, my old frnd..
i am not sure if i can tell the exact character...
well here it goes....

in his first year, he was drinking fruit beer, and was caught with cans outside his room..the warden enquired what he was doing? he checked the bottle which it was printed "ALCOHOL FREE" and then again asked, where is the alcohol? hand it over to me, or else you will be immediately expelled from clg..

Since then, he stopped drinking non-alcohol drinks.


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 4, 2009)

VIT is the best private college in India.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 4, 2009)

girish.g said:


> dude Amrita University!! no way. its strict vegetarian there.


Great. I'm a veggie too


----------



## Anuradha.J (May 4, 2009)

My rank is 3044. Can i get Comp. SC in VIT??


----------



## blackleopard (May 5, 2009)

I have got a rank of 1230....pls tell me which branch???......i read the "Truth abt VIT".....is it true?...or is it just a student enjoying himself?


----------



## Coool (May 5, 2009)

Anuradha.J said:


> My rank is 3044. Can i get Comp. SC in VIT??



I think you can get it with ease...My frnd got 6006 and got IT.. that's way back in 2007 lol


----------



## utsav (May 5, 2009)

Coool said:


> My got 6006 and got IT.. that's way back in 2007 lol



Who got?


----------



## Coool (May 5, 2009)

^ Frnd Typo, Now done


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 5, 2009)

blackleopard said:


> I have got a rank of 1230....pls tell me which branch???......i read the "Truth abt VIT".....is it true?...or is it just a student enjoying himself?


Yeah its true. But he writes the extreme experience.

BTW, if you got 1230, you can even get in an NIT I guess if performance was similar in AIEEE.


----------



## k1ller (May 16, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> After reading into *www.bits360.com/forum/truth-about-vit-t1958.html I think I'm glad I got that rank actually.
> 
> I DO hope to get Amrita University though.



ok Firstly im sry to bump this thread up but it had to be done..

ok lemme begin,could pls c the post in bits360 site the guy posting definitely has a very wrong impression of indian institutes.Vit - it has been ranked 10 among all the colleges of the country[India Today] placed much above Nit-t,Nit-w,Iit-h etc,So what ever that guy thinks he is mistaken.

I have taken a long time to write this so kindly pls spend somtime to read it out 
AND people who have not a got into Vit have no right no comment on it Since i dont know ne1 with a seat in Nit i wont comment on that.

Moving on to college life,The post u have given the link the guy in that has never seen a life in a hostel it seems stayed in the luxury of his parents..HE talks about hostels being strick and stuff Let me Clarify that my own brother is in Bits Pilani-Goa campus[bpgc] 
1. For them the time to get into to hostel is before 9:00 while in vit for men its 12:30 sunday through Friday on saturdays its 1:30 dont u think thats more than enough??
2. Going out of the hostel in bits also need special permissions including consents from parents..
3. Bits campus is barely 180 acres compared to the 380 acres campus of VIT.
4. OK room ins both hostels are kinda comparable since goa is a new a campus just 6 years old while VIT is 26 years old Still rooms are comparable if not better in VIt[that is the a/c rooms].
5 .The post says that camera Phone are not allowed in VIT that guy Doesnt know in bits also there is a rule that mobiles with a camera better than a Vga not allowed ..BUt who lissen to the rule ?? its der in almost every college since the MMS scandal of DPS R.K.Puram.
6 .There are 13blocks of Hostels in VIt With each having its own Swimming pool,Gymnastics Room,Table tennis room,4 BAdminton courts,caroms and chess and such kinda indoor games rooms along with tv lounges each having a lcd 40" on alternate floors.All the blocks are then connected to a command Ground wid 2 cricket pitches and a seperate football ground Along with a 400m-track with high long n long jump areas for recreation UNlike in bits Wer my bro plays football in the hostel corridors and the roads which was fun when i went there to visit him But yes Bits does have a nice cricket ground but only to be used by the college team.How much would u want for recreation??
7 .Yes 1 advatage i would give to BITs is the A/c Classrooms which VIT lacks But then VIT has Smart classRooms where anything the lecturer writes on the board gets directly fed into ur laptop without typing which provides ample time to concentrate on whats being taught n less on noting stuff down.
8 .Vit campus is Wifi enabled all over Yes even bits campus is too but its limited to Studying who take/given prior permission by the respective professors.
9 .VIt has 5 foodcourts in the college campus and 3 foodcourts in the hostel area and there are 3 a/c coffee shops and 2 non a/c cafes in the college open 24hrs.In the Hostels the cafe is open 24 hrs.Vit has 3 messes -Veg, Non-Veg and Special meals[Basically for the exchange program students].
THe Foodcourt is multicousine [Including chinese, Indian-Chats,Mughlai,outh Indian, Italian,Along with rajasthani bengali and Gujrati foods if asked with special requests.
10 .Campus has 5 ATM's along with a nice groccery store,a Shopping mart,And other shops For everyday use.
11. Laptops,Tv's,Guitars and other electronic items can be kept in rooms with the wardens permission [mainly for security]
12 .Yes Study hours start from 9:00 when all the tv's are switched off..Dont u think studies are important in a college Unlike the guy in that forum cant u spend barely 2 hours studying after enjoying all the way from 5:00 to 9:00??
if u cant then i suggest u forget about choosing any of the high ranked colleges including BITS,NIts And IIts.

Moving Onto Academics,
The College has about 1200 seats in total per year opposed to the [900seats in pilani+2400 in Goa+3675 in hyderbad]6975 seats in Total In Bits not considering Dubai that is and it is much better than the 27k seats in NIts and extra 9k seats in affiliated colleges.
Getting into Vit is not a piece of cake u need to be among the top 6.5k of the country lets face it thats an accomplishment itself.
All the students in Vit are studios expect for a few Management guys[76 exact last year] Whose admission does not affect the merit students..
The Lecturors in the first year are not that agreat i agree But Once the Specialization in streams start that is from the second year all the professors are very high qualified and about 60% of them have Phd's.

The competition is extremely high Especially due to the student exchange program in the final semister wer students are sent abroad to Other colleges including Mit,Kaurnal-Newyork,Caltek -- US ,UNversity of manchester -- LOndon etc
abroad and iit-Mumbai,IIT-Madras and Anna UNiversity-Chennai etc among the top indian colleges.Only the merit studies are elligebile which makes getting into the top spots much more exciting.
Nit's and IIt's are still not able to generate such facilities simple because they do not have funds.

Im kinda bored of writing Now but I was pissed wen i saw the post that i decided to register n post my comments

ANd GAutham u think VIt is strict wer girls even wear mini skirts in campus
Then c amrita man,its run by the temple what do u expect?? its completely veg and girls and boys have sperate messes and have a strict dress code with no college functions involving modern dances [only traditional] Not that i have a grudge against it but i think u should know before u make ne conceptions on it

VIt is No doubt among the top ten colleges of the country whether u people believe me or not Gautham is the only guy who has ever shown me such a post in which a student has complained that badly And even in that forum rest of the people are not agreeing with the guy 

AND I DONT WANA MAKE NE MISS CONCEPTIONS -- NO IM NOT A STUPID IN VIT I M IN 12th JUST GOT 1321 RANK IN VIT,I WILL BE GETTING 221 MArks in IITJEE AND hoping FOR ABT 285 IN AIEEE ..
If im not able to get my stream that is CSE in IIT Then i would Consider nit and vit equally but considering that im from a fast lifestyle and used to luxuries i might look into both a take a shot ..Many ppl prefer Nits bcos frankly is dead cheap,Accomidation lets commpare its wrse than ne thing u can imagine but since majority cant afford its their best option

Finally Dont make posts to influence ne1's choices Especially when u could not make it


----------



## confused (May 16, 2009)

k1ller said:


> Getting into Vit is not a piece of cake u need to be among the top 6.5k of the country lets face it thats an accomplishment itself.



wake up dude, vit comes way down on peoples list of colleges. i have been thru the iitjee & aieee counsellings, and frankly i think no one with a AIR of 6.5k in jee will go to VIT.
most of ppl who end up in VIT, have AIEEE ranks below 15k, even upto 30k. 
just my opinion.


----------



## confused (May 16, 2009)

k1ller said:


> VIt is No doubt among the top ten colleges of the country whether u people believe me or not


. no comments. (i mean such unsubstantiated claims of urs are leaving me speechless)

*www.successcds.net/engineeringentranceexam/Top-100-Engineering-Colleges.php


----------



## confused (May 16, 2009)

k1ller said:


> Many ppl prefer Nits bcos frankly is dead cheap,Accomidation lets commpare its wrse than ne thing u can imagine but since majority cant afford its their best option


u mean to say people choose NITs over VIT only because its cheap?? lol, thats the lamest thing i've heard. anyone in their right minds, even when money is not an issue will prefer NITs over VIT. because finally its the students who make (or break) the college's reputation, well and some digging into previous years history will tell you what rankers went where. people will be ready to give a hand and a leg to get into NIT trichi/warangal/suratkal/allahbad, etc. 

btw, FYI BIT Mesra, Ranchi (my college) allocates seperate rooms for each student (from 1st year itself). and i can assure u its well maintained and definitely *not* "wrse than ne thing u can imagine"..


----------



## confused (May 16, 2009)

k1ller said:


> Moving Onto Academics,
> The College has about 1200 seats in total per year opposed to the [900seats in pilani+2400 in Goa+3675 in hyderbad]6975 seats in Total In Bits not considering Dubai that is and it is much better than the 27k seats in NIts and extra 9k seats in affiliated colleges.


again dude, ur making statements devoid of any logic, and in fact totally untrue.
1>NITs have only 10k seats in total. thats about 500 seat per individual NIT.
now tell me which is better???
2>BITS has 7000 seats? u s#itting me??  its more like 2000. which is combined for 3 campuses.
3>coming to affiliated colleges, again the 9k seats are shared by nearly 20 different colleges, not one campus.

so now tell me u want ur college to be like this???

*www.kenyatravelideas.com/images/crossing-close-up.jpg
I am sure VIT looks like this.......


----------



## confused (May 16, 2009)

k1ller said:


> AND I DONT WANA MAKE NE MISS CONCEPTIONS -- NO IM NOT A STUPID IN VIT I M IN 12th JUST GOT 1321 RANK IN VIT,I WILL BE GETTING 221 MArks in IITJEE AND hoping FOR ABT 285 IN AIEEE ..


good for you. just one doubt: if ur really just in 12th, how come u know so much abt VIT?? chacha ka college hai kya??
dont tell me the prospectus made u so wise... the prospectus is after all an advertisement, and cannot be taken as truth.


----------



## k1ller (May 16, 2009)

confused said:


> again dude, ur making statements devoid of any logic, and in fact totally untrue.
> 1>NITs have only 10k seats in total. thats about 500 seat per individual NIT.
> now tell me which is better???
> 2>BITS has 7000 seats? u s#itting me??  its more like 2000. which is combined for 3 campuses.
> ...


Omg U mean to say u really dunno how seats are in NIT??? BAap re Get ur info right There are 15 Nits in the country Each AHving a Capacity of 1.5k Do u r Stupid math..And secondly Bits Total capacity is given its own site go n c
Bit-sat.org 
Stop Posting wid half info
and Peeople with 6.5k in iit Wont join IIt Because they look for prospects wer they get their streams.Do u even know that seats are vacant in Iits ?And btw People who join the Top NITS are the top 3k of the country [warangal,surtal,Tiruchi]People Pick Guindy engeneering college,Anna Unniversity  Over iit -Madras o u even know that??Psg College Of engeering coimbatore is ranked no1 in country above even iit-madras in machanical engeering ...Bloody get ur facts right man and by the way the link u gave doesnt include BITS goa even DO u mean BITS GOA IS NOT even in top 100????OMG thats cool

And mere chacha ki university hone ki zaroorat nahi its just that u people comment on things without even knowing Let ME just ask u Are u from IIT dude and are you from VIT dude if neither u have no write to comment bad about either or compare for that matter of fact

And in my post i clear stated That im not comparing Nits please read again and do u even know how much does nit does?? 60000 per annum including hostel So what if u have money to blow not every1 can afford a Bits not every1 can afford Vit Nor similarly Abroad for that matter So please think about the general population bfore commenting


----------



## k1ller (May 16, 2009)

Dude and i forgot to tell u My fact about top ten Is not void Check June4 ,2007 edition of "IndiaToday" June11,2007 edition "Outlook",June 7 Edition "India-Today" And May [forgot date sorry]"Ecnomic times" I have no idea wen u passed Ur  ug but times have changed dude Neways i never ever mentioned 
That Vit is better than Nits NO indias top intitues are and will be BIts Nit 7-IIT's IIIT-h and IIIT-a no doubt but u can jsut say vit is **** jsut bcos u feel so..It may not b the best but it surely is among the greates


----------



## k1ller (May 16, 2009)

WEll dude Just so that u know the only reason i cant get into Bits is that i messed my chem Boards Paper --being the first paper I Didnt sleep whole night etc etc although my chances for Bits are gone i could look forward to the next best college option i have dont u think??


----------



## aritrap (May 16, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> VIT is the best private college in India.



Has BITS Pilani been destroyed or what???


----------



## aritrap (May 16, 2009)

k1ller said:


> Omg U mean to say u really dunno how seats are in NIT??? BAap re Get ur info right *There are 15 Nits in the country Each AHving a Capacity of 1.5k* Do u r Stupid math..And secondly Bits Total capacity is given its own site go n c
> Bit-sat.org



From where did you get that 1.5k number???

In 2007, it was about max 500-600 in each NIT(I saw it in MTG AIEEE Explorer book. They got the number from the prospectus I suppose). How could they expand so fast???


----------



## confused (May 16, 2009)

k1ller said:


> Omg U mean to say u really dunno how seats are in NIT??? BAap re Get ur info right There are 15 Nits in the country Each AHving a Capacity of 1.5k Do u r Stupid math..


Oh. i guess the Central Counselling Board forgot the no of NITs they have. *aieee.nic.in/ccb2008/PIsFee.htm

Dude, where are u from?? seriously, ur the one blabbering without any facts. 15 NITs?? u crazy?? check out their site, there are 20 (infact anyone who filled the AIEEE form will know that). 1500 seats per NIT? again more bulls#it. u seriously want to propogate this propaganda, that NITs are this crappy colleges, filled to the brim with students, while VIT is an elite institute affiliated to "Kaurnal - New York", etc, etc??

*People please dont believe this guy. He comes out of nowhere and starts posting absolute baseless stuff. He tells us: "Finally Dont make posts to influence ne1's choices Especially when u could not make it". But its clear, who is doing that.*
*Please verify what he says before basing ur decision on it.*




k1ller said:


> And secondly Bits Total capacity is given its own site go n c
> Bit-sat.org


lolumad??? their website is:*www.bitsadmission.com/index.htm




k1ller said:


> Stop Posting wid half info


ur the one doing it. Proved from above.




k1ller said:


> and Peeople with 6.5k in iit Wont join IIt Because they look for prospects wer they get their streams.Do u even know that seats are vacant in Iits ?


buddy, i got 5.5k in Jee 08. Didnt get IITs, but did get 4yr B.Tech@ISMU. But finally settled for BIT Mesra, for the course. And i know this for fact: that all my fellow rankers (ie 5-7k rankers who left IITs/BHU/ISMU mostly end up in BITS Pilani/top NITs, while about 20 of us in my college).
So u see, they are not all going to join VIT. (as u claim)
Lets take ur example. U claim to have got 221 in IITJEE, that will give u a rank of 4000-4500. While ur rank in VIT, is 1321.  So u see, not everyone who writes IITJEE and AIEEE is going to even write VITEEE. So a rank in VITEEE is not indicative and CANNOT be taken as a ALL INDIA RANK which can be compared with the results/ranks of IITJEE. 
Hence my statement: "most of ppl who end up in VIT, have AIEEE ranks below 15k, even upto 30k."




k1ller said:


> Do u even know that seats are vacant in Iits ?


naa i didnt. Thanks for the groundbreaking fact.




k1ller said:


> And btw People who join the Top NITS are the top 3k of the country [warangal,surtal,Tiruchi]


more crap from you. people with ranks well into 10-15k used to get in top NITs (till the state quota rule existed). Now its more like 6-8k (after 2nd/3rd counselling)
In fact the top 500 rankers in AIEEE, dont even bother to attend counselling.




k1ller said:


> People Pick Guindy engeneering college,Anna Unniversity  Over iit -Madras o u even know that??Psg College Of engeering coimbatore is ranked no1 in country above even iit-madras in machanical engeering ...Bloody get ur facts right man


 yeah so?? There are many more examples. (eg, UDCT, Mumbai is better for Chemical than even IITB).
All i said was:"vit comes way down on peoples list of colleges.". Which u too are proving now.




k1ller said:


> and by the way the link u gave doesnt include BITS goa even DO u mean BITS GOA IS NOT even in top 100????OMG thats cool


most rankings dont include, BITS Goa, for one simple reason: No batch has passed out yet! So where do they go for placement statistics?? 



k1ller said:


> And mere chacha ki university hone ki zaroorat nahi its just that u people comment on things without even knowing Let ME just ask u Are u from IIT dude and are you from VIT dude if neither u have no write to comment bad about either or compare for that matter of fact


i dont need to be in VIT, to know the ranks of people joining there. Simple. And thats all i spoke about. I never commented upon anything else. And as you know students make the college, so i can get a fairly accurate image of VIT when compared to NITs/BITS, etc.



k1ller said:


> And in my post i clear stated That im not comparing Nits


where?? can u point me to it. All i can find is:


> Moving Onto Academics,
> The College has about 1200 seats in total per year opposed to the [900seats in pilani+2400 in Goa+3675 in hyderbad]6975 seats in Total In Bits not considering Dubai that is *and it is much better than the 27k seats in NIts* and extra 9k seats in affiliated colleges.


Can stop bulls#itting us??




k1ller said:


> please read again and do u even know how much does nit does?? 60000 per annum including hostel


well and for ur info, reservation students also get scholarship.  (in addition to the low fees)




k1ller said:


> So what if u have money to blow not every1 can afford a Bits not every1 can afford Vit Nor similarly Abroad for that matter So please think about the general population bfore commenting


WTFBBQ??? 
*nastyhobbit.org/forum/cats/omg-wtf-bbq.jpg
where did i say anything about me having money to "blow"? I said even if someone has money to "blow" on colleges like VIT, they wont, if they're getting admission to the top NITs/BITS, etc.
BTW - im in BIT, Mesra NOT BITS. BIT Mesra has fees of about 70k per annum, which is comparable to NITs(50-60k) and even BITS (65k, they increase every year linearly). Its no way near the 2-2.5 lacs/pa VIT, etc demand.

Also ranking wise, BIT, Mesra is at par with the top NITs. Also it does get a lot of govt grants etc. So its almost like a NIT.

So my point is: u get good accomodation even in "cheaper" colleges, and its not exclusive to expensive private colleges like VIT.


----------



## confused (May 18, 2009)

aritrap said:


> Has BITS Pilani been destroyed or what???


+1


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2009)

What surprised me is the fact that RV Collage of Engineering, Bangalore surpasses Vellore Institute of Technology in these rankings: *www.successcds.net/engineeringentranceexam/Top-100-Engineering-Colleges.php

And as for Vellore, I am being offered a management seat for 3 lakhs per annum for a B.Tech in IT. Still not sure if I am taking it.

As for that link, from what I heard from other students @vellore, many of those rules are quite light in nature but it still comes nowhere close to the NITs or the BITs.


----------



## confused (May 25, 2009)

*trak.in/tags/business/2007/08/18/t...-colleges-best-private-engg-institutes-india/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2009)

^^Look at the year. 2007. A lot changed since then.


----------



## confused (May 25, 2009)

*www.livemint.com/2008/06/12000116/India8217s-Best-Colleges.html
shld help


----------



## confused (May 25, 2009)

*www.livemint.com/2008/06/12000116/India8217s-Best-Colleges.html
that shld help


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2009)

A friend says he found the 2009 forbes rankings recently. Atleast, thats what I heard. Can someone confirm ?


----------

